# Dodge dump truck Build



## LD1 (Jan 21, 2010)

Pleanty of pics and details to follow of turning my 1985 dodge w350 into a dump truck. The first series of pics will be the before's


----------



## LD1 (Jan 21, 2010)

New motor. 5.9L magnum w/90000 miles ready to go in






Motor in











Rebuilt trans ready to go in. I had to notch the bellhousing for the crank trigger on the 5.9L It is a 727 trans from a 79 dodge








Rebuilt 205 rady to drop in. Not pictured is the 203 gear case that goes between this and the trans to make it a doubler t-case.


----------



## FELLNORTH (Jan 21, 2010)

AMAZING WORK AND PICS


----------



## LD1 (Jan 21, 2010)

Calculating dump geometry


----------



## LD1 (Jan 21, 2010)

Fabrication work.





notice the reinforcement of the bed. It was just a flat bed with 3" channel and I added 3" to make it a total of 6" thick, which is what most smaller dump bed frames are.











Rear Pivot


----------



## LD1 (Jan 21, 2010)

Hydraulic goodies under the hood. Everything was purchased from baileynet.com.

The 12 solenoid valve was $88
4-way solenoid block was $30
Pump .37 cu in chief was $85
Cyls are 2.5 x 30 and were $130 ea

Hoses and fittings were bought local for ~$100. Tank was made local 2.5 gal for $35. and the filter unit was bought @ tsc. maybe $20 i think. All total about 650-700 in the dump part of it. Steel was free stuff laying around and the pump is driven off the AC clutch.


----------



## LD1 (Jan 21, 2010)

Testing everything out with a small load


----------



## LD1 (Jan 21, 2010)

All finished and painted with side racks made.


----------



## LD1 (Jan 21, 2010)

Just a few other details, the wiring to do the 5.9 swap was a breeze. I got the full harness with the motor and there was only a handful of wires to splice into. Some needed 12v all times, a few hot in run only, and a few to ground. I also spliced in the coolant guage, oil pressure guage, and tach with the harness. Only about 7 wires total. I also had to get the fuel tank out of the 95, due to the higher fuel pressure and all. I had to slightly modify the straps, but don't have any pics.

It has no problems at all dumpung a full cord+ of wood. The only thing that I don't like and may change is that gravity down takes a loooong time. I have a power down port in the DCV that is just blocked. All I would need to do is run a second line to the cyls and wire the clutch to kick the pump on when lowering. Just havent got around to it yet.


----------



## tjbier (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow, nice work and math,LOL

That will be one handy tool for many years to come!! Love the mud flaps!

Oh ya and I'm really jealous!!


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Jan 21, 2010)

Really nice job!!!


----------



## dancan (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice work and thanks for the great pics !


----------



## blackdiesel (Jan 21, 2010)

those are some man sized leaf springs!:jawdrop:


----------



## bonnieville (Jan 21, 2010)

blackdiesel said:


> those are some man sized leaf springs!:jawdrop:



Yeah that!!
Do those springs ever even flex?


----------



## joecool85 (Jan 21, 2010)

What a rig! The only thing that could make it more manly would be a big cummins under the hood...


----------



## epicklein22 (Jan 21, 2010)

Great Job! Cheers from a fellow dodge owner.

I know where there is a 3/4 ton dodge sitting in a field. Was parking running and driving years ago. Owned by a mopar nut. I might buy it this summer for a build.


----------



## Junkfxr (Jan 21, 2010)

How well do those Boggers handle all of the weight at highway speeds? Does it walk all over the road or get squirrely in the curves?


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 21, 2010)

This is my kind of thread. . . Rep sent.


----------



## lamar_3704 (Jan 22, 2010)

From a fellow Mopar nut... Very nice, I'm actually building one alot like that. I see you've got the D60 front end and the 205... you know whats good!!!


----------



## LD1 (Jan 22, 2010)

bonnieville said:


> Yeah that!!
> Do those springs ever even flex?



Thanks to everyone for the kind words.

They do flex a bit. With about a cord and a half on (~6000-7000lbs) the helper spring on top will just touch the perch which is about 2-3". You can see it in one of the pics. It definatally rides rough without a load. The only thing I dont like is that it is a 8600gvw truck. Knock on wood I havent broke anything yet and have hauled numerous cord and a half loads before the dump bed. Just not more than a few miles.


----------



## LD1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Junkfxr said:


> How well do those Boggers handle all of the weight at highway speeds? Does it walk all over the road or get squirrely in the curves?



They arent bad. I keep 35psi in them. Theres only about 3 miles of road between where we cut and home. But its a 1985 truck and they weren't known for their handling anyway.


----------



## LD1 (Jan 22, 2010)

lamar_3704 said:


> From a fellow Mopar nut... Very nice, I'm actually building one alot like that. I see you've got the D60 front end and the 205... you know whats good!!!



What you cant see is the doubler t-case. It has the gear reduction part of a 203 mated to the 205. The 203 is a 2:1 and the 205 is a 1.98:1 to give me a super low 3.96:1 with both of em in low. With the 4.10's, posi's, and 35 x 16 boggers, it really pulls. My only problem is it breaks the front hubs too easily. But with an overall gear ratio of about 40:1, I think i am exceeding the axles rated torque. Which I think the dana 60's are good to about 8000ft-lbs


----------



## jcappe (Jan 22, 2010)

That is one sweet setup LD! My head hurts from looking at that math though!


----------



## little possum (Jan 22, 2010)

Awesome work. Ill send some rep when Im able.


----------



## tboarder2602 (Jan 22, 2010)

*Nice work!*

LD1,

Nice fab work and planning the layout. You must be a fellow engineer, or at least have a decent amount of engineering knowlege based on your calculations I see on the board. Brings back memories of my physics classes in college.


----------



## LD1 (Jan 22, 2010)

tboarder2602 said:


> LD1,
> 
> Nice fab work and planning the layout. You must be a fellow engineer, or at least have a decent amount of engineering knowlege based on your calculations I see on the board. Brings back memories of my physics classes in college.



Nope. Just a factory grunt. But I have a fair amount of knowledge in the area of math. I took AP Physics and AP calculus is highschool. I wish I were an engineer because I enjoy that type of stuff. I just dont have the time/money to go back to school. And factory work pays good and has good benefits.


----------



## Mike Van (Jan 22, 2010)

LD1 - Plain old paint on the frame? I've been re-doing my F350, 1994 it looked a lot like your before picks. I've been using POR15, at almost 59 years old, I don't plan on going 35G's in the hole for a new one. They can bury me in this one


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 22, 2010)

nice mud flaps!


----------



## ridgerunner97 (Jan 22, 2010)

Okay, I wheel alot, and have seen numerous built buggy's, truggy's, Jeeps of all shapes and sizes. Your one ton in its pre dump days, did you wheel it? Why the doubler? Just for the hell of it? I'm just curious and am a mopar fanatic so don't think i'm gonna start rippin on ya LOL. That rear leaf pack, homebrew? If not what are they out of? That thing is badass in the extreme.  I can easily believe your breaking front hubs, if you don't drive it much on the road, and it doesn't get driven on the ROAD in snow, a solution to your hub issue could be drive flanges instead of hubs. Just an FYI.


----------



## LD1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Mike Van said:


> LD1 - Plain old paint on the frame? I've been re-doing my F350, 1994 it looked a lot like your before picks. I've been using POR15, at almost 59 years old, I don't plan on going 35G's in the hole for a new one. They can bury me in this one



Yep. just plain ole paint. Bought a gallon of rustoleum industrial and thinned it with acetone and sprayed it.


----------



## LD1 (Jan 23, 2010)

ridgerunner97 said:


> Okay, I wheel alot, and have seen numerous built buggy's, truggy's, Jeeps of all shapes and sizes. Your one ton in its pre dump days, did you wheel it? Why the doubler? Just for the hell of it? I'm just curious and am a mopar fanatic so don't think i'm gonna start rippin on ya LOL. That rear leaf pack, homebrew? If not what are they out of? That thing is badass in the extreme.  I can easily believe your breaking front hubs, if you don't drive it much on the road, and it doesn't get driven on the ROAD in snow, a solution to your hub issue could be drive flanges instead of hubs. Just an FYI.



Yep the doubler is just fo the hell of it. The truck origionally had a std with the 205. I had another dodge, a 79, and it had a 727 with a 203. Had a blow motor. I used this truck to blow and didn't like the standard. I also didn't loke the 203 t-case and the 205 wouldnt bolt to the 727 with its existing output shaft/adapter. So thats why the doubler.

As for the springs, this truck had 10 when I got it. The 79 had 8 but were a high arch spring pack. I took 7 of them and fit them in with the pack of ten that I had, kinda alternating according to size.

I thought about drive flanges but I kinda like the lockouts. That way I can have double low and still be in 2wd for some fun.


----------



## ridgerunner97 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hahaha, try this on for size, your more than capable mechanically and mentally to pull this off yourself  Drive Flanges in the front, and twin stick the 205. Gives you independent control of front and rear axles, you can have front only which you don't really need, helpful to maneuver sometimes (called a front dig) but it also allows you to have your first gear tranny, low range 203, and low range 205 while either in 4wd or rear wheel drive.  hehehehe


----------



## stihlcountry (Jan 28, 2010)

You did a great job. Alot of guys would like to have a dump bed on their trucks. I like those older Dodge trucks anyways.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## David Wayne (Jan 29, 2010)

*Go back to school!!!*



LD1 said:


> Nope. Just a factory grunt. But I have a fair amount of knowledge in the area of math. I took AP Physics and AP calculus is highschool. I wish I were an engineer because I enjoy that type of stuff. I just dont have the time/money to go back to school. And factory work pays good and has good benefits.



I talked to your Mom and she says if you find the time, she will help you with the rest. Aren't Mothers Wonderful!!!


----------



## little possum (Jan 30, 2010)

Did you sand the frame down or anything or just spray the rustoleum? I have a 65 C10 goin on a 79 K10 frame and I need to do something with it.


----------



## LD1 (Jan 30, 2010)

little possum said:


> Did you sand the frame down or anything or just spray the rustoleum? I have a 65 C10 goin on a 79 K10 frame and I need to do something with it.



Just powerwashed it to get the real heavy stuff off. Thats it.


----------



## little possum (Jan 30, 2010)

Awesome. Because me sanding it down is questionable. And powder coating is just out of the question.

Thanks


----------



## robertjinnes (Feb 7, 2010)

*Run what ya brung-- I like it-- here's what I've got in the works*

LD1, glad to see math put to work, rather than MODs later to make up for "IT AIN'T WORKING LIKE I WANTED".

I've got an 1985 E350 CAB Chassis formerly a MOTOR HOME- Dually, 11,000 GVW 2WD 460 C6. My hauling doesn't include off road so FWD wasn't on my need list. I bought a complete used hyd dump undercarraige for a farm wagon on Ebay, hyd reservoir 12V pump (new in box also E bay), 6 ft X 8ft flat bed from local wrecking yard. Made my own indestructable hinges, did the math and have 46 deg dump angle and approx 16,000 initial force. 

PS the E350 only has 56K miles on it. Just enough miles so I got 6 near new tires in the trade ($2000 of tree trimming and removal) for the Complete Motor Home-- many body leaks had trashed the HOME but it's great working on a 25 year old chassis with 90% paint on the frame and bolts that come out insteade of twisting off. 

Keep us posted.


----------



## joecool85 (Feb 7, 2010)

robertjinnes said:


> LD1, glad to see math put to work, rather than MODs later to make up for "IT AIN'T WORKING LIKE I WANTED".
> 
> I've got an 1985 E350 CAB Chassis formerly a MOTOR HOME- Dually, 11,000 GVW 2WD 460 C6. My hauling doesn't include off road so FWD wasn't on my need list. I bought a complete used hyd dump undercarraige for a farm wagon on Ebay, hyd reservoir 12V pump (new in box also E bay), 6 ft X 8ft flat bed from local wrecking yard. Made my own indestructable hinges, did the math and have 46 deg dump angle and approx 16,000 initial force.
> 
> ...



I need a picture of this thing...


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 8, 2010)

You could never do this in Collyfornia. The truck would not pass the smog test. Darn shame we have to sell all these great old trucks out of state or to Mexico where the Mexicans drive them back into the USA "on business". You should see the broken down old tour buses the Mexican companies run up here. Thanks NAFTA.


----------



## LD1 (Feb 8, 2010)

2dogs said:


> You could never do this in Collyfornia. The truck would not pass the smog test. Darn shame we have to sell all these great old trucks out of state or to Mexico where the Mexicans drive them back into the USA "on business". You should see the broken down old tour buses the Mexican companies run up here. Thanks NAFTA.



Just curious as to why it wouldn't pass a smog test??

This is basically a 95 with and 85 body. It has all the EPA/emissions of a 95 like the cat, o2 sensors, evap, etc. It is deffinatally a lot more smog friendly than if I were to rebuild the old motor and make the truck as it were back when it was sold in 1985. Why would california have a problem taking an old vehichle and putting in a 10yr newer, more fuel efficcient, more smog friendly motor???


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 8, 2010)

LD1 said:


> Just curious as to why it wouldn't pass a smog test??
> 
> This is basically a 95 with and 85 body. It has all the EPA/emissions of a 95 like the cat, o2 sensors, evap, etc. It is deffinatally a lot more smog friendly than if I were to rebuild the old motor and make the truck as it were back when it was sold in 1985. Why would california have a problem taking an old vehichle and putting in a 10yr newer, more fuel efficcient, more smog friendly motor???



cause cali is ..... :censored:


----------



## joecool85 (Feb 9, 2010)

matt9923 said:


> cause cali is ..... :censored:



Pretty sure it would pass. I know it use to be that you could do engine swaps as long as the engine going in was newer and retained all ORIGINAL emissions equipment (from the original old engine, not the new one). Also, the new engine installed must produce the same or less emissions than what the vehicle was required to meet with the stock engine.

I can't see that putting in a newer/cleaning running engine with more emissions systems in place than before would bother anyone. Kind of a moot point anyway since he doesn't live in Cali.


----------



## ozzy42 (Feb 28, 2010)

LD1 said:


> Fabrication work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awsome build .
I have been wanting to build a dump trailer for years.
Might actually get off my ass and do it now.

I do not have much in advanced math,but I have built several race car chassis,and a few hauling trailers ,just never built one to dump,,,,,,,yet .

I have worked on and re-arranged a few though.


----------



## LD1 (Mar 17, 2010)

clint999 said:


> Nice work and thanks for the great pics !



Your very welcome


----------



## GPETER (Apr 16, 2010)

I like it LD1 thanks for posting this!

On the bed pivot have you thought of drilling a small channel in the pin centre and adding a grease fitting to the end kind of like on greasable shackles?


----------

